# Sleek Pout Paints



## sarahsharkbait (Aug 21, 2011)

Now I have three of these pout paints and got them yesterday for my Birthday pressie and I have instantly fallen in love for them.​ They are a spectacular dupe for OCC liptars and half of the price, which is perfect for us Brit's, as OCC liptars are hard to get in the UK.​ ​ However, I do feel sorry for those in the USA, I have heard that you poor guys have had trouble getting some of Sleek's products as they're not FDA approved or such...are you allowed to purchase these?​ Its unfair for you guys as Sleek is an amazing brand and I hope that they re-make their proucts so that you guys overseas can have them too.​ They are amazing. Highly pigmented with a thick, creamy consistancy that last forever however they do stain alittle!​ ​ Here are the swatches.​ 







​


----------



## coffee1 (Sep 4, 2011)

I love these! I have pin up (bright red) & the blue one. I ordered mine on ebay!

  	here is a pic of pin up - sorry i don't have anything better quality!


----------



## sarahsharkbait (Sep 26, 2011)

Its not a poor quality I love the pic 
  	The red one looks really good on you


----------

